# Is this an ICH?



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

are those white glitery stuff ichs??? if so how can i get them to go away?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

No, it's not... It's the scales that are naturally reflective.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DonH said:


> No, it's not... It's the scales that are naturally reflective.


 Donh is correct.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I have to give you props on your camera skills, though. Those pictures are nice!

I wish I could get my P's to sit stil like that!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is definently *not* ick, but that is a REALLY nice picture...as cooldudectd said.

ick will look more fuzzy and it will be *on* the fish...not just a whitish color on the scales.

check out other disease & parasite pictures so that u get an idea of what ick looks like.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I really appreciate the answers and this smiley







. Having the thought that your p is sick is scary stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No ich...just a great pic :nod:







!


----------

